

How to motivate (and avoid demotivating) teams - mol2103
http://productguys.tumblr.com/post/30266226799/how-managers-should-motivate-teams

======
mth-
I agree that measurement is an outstanding way to build a team. But, it is not
a goal onto itself. Overarching the measurement needs to be a clear purpose.

This may seem insanely obvious, but sharing a single set of common goals can
be really powerful and it is often surprising, but common, when you dig into a
team to find no single vision or goal. The devs are concentrating on feature
X, the sales people are selling future Y, the product people are planning
feature Z. A single goal for the day/week/month can be revolutionary to a team
used to working their own skills in isolation.

------
mol2103
Hey guys - by no means does this post profess to be comprehensive, so I'm
hoping to stimulate a larger discussion around this issue. Anybody who works
in software should be able to relate on some level...

Thanks in advance!

